# 10th - 90th percentile range? Help? (prospect north, Sydney)



## Collab Bros (29/1/16)

Hey all. 

This is my local water profile.

https://www.sydneywater.com.au/SW/water-the-environment/how-we-manage-sydney-s-water/waterquality/typical-drinking-water-analysis/DD_044729

I'm just starting to break into water chemistry, what do I do with a profile like this? Just take the average of the readings and hope it's right? 


Cheers.


----------



## Mardoo (29/1/16)

I just average. There is always fluctuation in the water supply due to all sorts of issues around water delivery and storage, from what I've read. Unless we have a full lab and staff at our disposal to constantly test and adjust, we're only ever closely approximating with water additions anyway.


----------



## Collab Bros (29/1/16)

I see, that's easy then! 

Thanks


----------

